# S C O R E ! ! In One Fell Swoop...



## Mechanical Alarm

A Wittnauer Electro-Chron - I have wanted one of these for ages... now I have 5. Including 2 "Black Beauties". All are the older style with one being the newer (in the center).

I made the seller an unbelievably low offer and he accepted it!










Sorry for the crummy photo from the seller... will do better, hopefully.

I AM Excited!


----------



## Silver Hawk

Nice one! :thumbsup:

Would like to see a close up of the one on the far right....the dial looks a little different to other black EC dials I've seen.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Really...? You have some eye!

*Edit: Oh, I see, the 'Race Track?*

Ask and ye shall receive... again another seller's photo - sorry. I think this is the one:



















Why the different backs from supposedly the same movement watch Paul (or are they)? http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=77337


----------



## Silver Hawk

I think that dial has been poorly refinished. The fonts look all wrong and the word "ELECTRIC" is too high up; even the hour markers look wrong. Compare this one to your other black EC or the three that I posted.

Different backs indicate different original batteries:

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/landeron/batteries/batteries.php

The centre gold one is probably a front opener....changing the battery through the crystal was not such a good idea!


----------



## mel

Silver Hawk said:


> The centre gold one is probably a front opener....*changing the battery through the crystal was not such a good idea!*


Dunt werk like that too well! - - but a few makers thought it might, since cells should only need replacing once a year or so :weed:

Hindsight is a wonderful thing - Eh? :lol:

TSA

ldman:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

I see said the blind man...

So all 4750's are not created equal? Since they all say "ELECTRIC" that indicates they are the early ones, correct?


----------



## Silver Hawk

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Since they all say "ELECTRIC" that indicates they are the early ones, correct?


This idea that "ELECTRIC" means early and "ELECTRO-CHRON" means late....is only a theory that Dave (martinus scriblerus) and I have come up with....although some of the sale literature would seem to indicate that we're on the right track.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

I saw these on ebay as well. Good one making him an offer.

My eye was drawn to the exact same watch that Paul points out. I agree: I think it is a poor re-dial. Having said that, the other black dial EC looks proper, and they really are (despite my ownership of 5 of them) hard to come by. If on examination the dial is nice original and untouched you have yourself something that is hard to find. It has been my experience that black dial electro chrons only come along around once a year.

The two white dials ECs look to be the most commonly found, the "classic" electro-chron. And I believe that Paul is right about the watch in the centre. It is probably a front loader.

Still, this is a SCORE and a great start to a nice Electro-Chron collector. And you no longer need to compete with me. Except for the baseball Electro-Chrons I believe my collection is complete!


----------



## delays

I have very little to add - there's some extremely knowledgeable collectors on here! - but some of the handsets on these watches are incredible.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## woody77

hi well done if you got them at the right price then all is ok what did the add say about them all, five in one go thats a very good way to do it.all the best woody77


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

delays said:


> I have very little to add - there's some extremely knowledgeable collectors on here! - but some of the handsets on these watches are incredible.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Lain - Thank you. I have always thought Wittnauer to be way ahead of their time!



woody77 said:


> hi well done if you got them at the right price then all is ok what did the add say about them all, five in one go thats a very good way to do it.all the best woody77


The seller told me he collected them over a period of years and sold these to support his Baseball Electro-Chron habit - seems like you have some competition there, Dave.

Woody, the count since I received them - 1 running intermittently, 2 running really fast or slow (haven't checked them often enough to know) and 2 keeping excellent time.


----------



## kettle13

Brilliant


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

kettle13 said:


> Brilliant


Thank you... I'm still loving 'em! I've been wearing this one for some time... it won't come off of my wrist:










Paul, is this the original dial color - kind of a cream or is this patina? Was it originally white?

I guess even the bracelet is going for good money. Not an original but a nice Speidel, I believe (now there's an oxymoron for you)!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

Mechanical Alarm said:


> kettle13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you... I'm still loving 'em! I've been wearing this one for some time... it won't come off of my wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, is this the original dial color - kind of a cream or is this patina? Was it originally white?
> 
> I guess even the bracelet is going for good money. Not an original but a nice Speidel, I believe (now there's an oxymoron for you)!
Click to expand...

The dial is whiter originally. yours has yellowed with age (50 years now or so). I have an Nos one in my SDB that I will photgraph for you.


----------

